# Seriously?!?!



## buddy12 (Jul 1, 2012)

It has been a long time since I have posted. My last thread was in the coping with infidelity section. D-day was June 21, 2012. We have had only email contact since. We agreed on a settlement and a decree has been sent and signed by her. I'm just waiting on the court date (next month) to finalize.

This is why I'm writing. I have accepted the fact that she has't felt true love for me for a long time. I had come to terms with the fact that she had likely begun a relationship with a colleague. Now I find out that she is in a relationship with a totally different guy. He's a West Point graduate. That is totally fvcked up because I was a candidate for West Point and ended up being a 'first alternate.' At the risk of sounding dramatic...not getting in is the one true failure of my life. I am an established doctor with a fortunate lifestyle, but the West Point thing is my kryptonite. 

It blows me away that the person she begins a relationship with, and apparently is now living with, accomplished the one thing I did not. And it's not like she is some debutant, high class, snob. She had nothing when I met her.

This is FVCKED!


----------



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

You're comparing yourself to him. Try not to do it. That just causes you more pain.

That said, I do understand. It's hard not to compare.


----------

